# New Tica's



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

Has anyone here tried out the new Ticas? From what I heard their again using the Fuji reel seats and guides?!?!  Looking to get a 10' along with a plugging rod. Pricing seems to be pretty good also. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tight Lines.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Was supposed to get mine.......*

But that fell through.......


----------



## crzyfish (Oct 19, 2005)

I got a new one last week and it is just what you said mine is 12ft.


----------

